# Eclipse - Navigator (SVN Repos Projekt)



## DarthShader (20. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich hoffe eine Frage zur Eclipse IDE ist hier ok, da es ja eigentlich ein Java Forum ist, und es um die Sprache, nicht um die Entwicklungsumgebung geht.

Dennoch:

Ich habe ein Java Projekt in meinem Eclipse Workspace, welches eine "Working Copy" eines SVN Repositories ist. Natürlich sind in jedem Verzeichnis nun diese ".svn" Verzeichnisse zu finden. Diese werden mir leider auch im Navigator von Eclipse angezeigt. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Kann ich Eclipse dazu bringen, diese Verzeichnisse im Navigator auszublenden?


Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2007)

Hallo,

Eclipse Fragen sind hier auch willkommen ;-)

Installier dir einfach ein entsprechendes SVN Eclipse Plugin wie Subclipse ( http://subclipse.tigris.org/ ) oder Subversive ( http://www.polarion.org/index.php?page=overview&project=subversive ). Diese Plugins beinhalten entsprechende Filter um die .svn Dateien auszublenden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## DarthShader (20. März 2007)

Das ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit, danke 

Ich wollte mir zuerst eigene Filter einrichten, das scheint aber noch nicht zu gehen, bzw. nur per Workaround, indem man eine XML Datei editieren, alles ziemlich "frickelig"


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2007)

Hallo,

in eclipse kannst du ohne Probleme auch eigene Filter hinterlegen...
Im package Explorer einfach auf das kleine graue "Dreieck" (neben den zwei gelben Pfeilen)
kannst du unter Filters -> Name eigene filter patterns hinterlegen oder vordefinierte 
Filter an und ausschalten.

Gruß Tom


----------



## DarthShader (20. März 2007)

Aber das trifft nur auf den Package Explorer zu, oder? Ich möchte ja gerne einen eigenen Filter im Navigator haben, und wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibt es dieses Issue sogar in Eclipse' Bugzilla.

Oder haben die Package Explorer Filter irgendwie Einfluss auf den Navigator?


----------

